# Gaggia classic problem



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi all,

first post here. Just got what I thought was a great deal on a used Gaggia classic but when it has arrived today the group head part is hanging down one side. I've opened it up and not too sure how to sort it. Just looking for any suggestions please?

Pictures have hopefully attached, please let me know if not. Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's not normal

How was it advertised?

Where was it purchased from?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

@Katielou pictures not attached.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I can see The pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That doesn't look good - looks as if it's been subjected to some excessive force which has pushed the panel holding the grouphead away from side panels.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

timmyjj21 said:


> @Katielou pictures not attached.


Pics have been rotated so the problem can be more easily viewed.


----------



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

I bought it from gumtree the lady said it was in good condition but to be honest it was only £25 so I'm not about to complain, really just looking for any suggestions on getting it right again? Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's worth more than £25 in parts value anyway - so already you're ahead

Does water come through it?

It's likely that it has come away from the frame. Should be a fairly easy fix (at first glance)


----------



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes that's what I thought, yes it didn't at first but I've taken apart the group head descaled and cleaned and seems to working fine. The shower head was totally clogged up but as I say all good now. Yes it has come away from the frame on the left side.... So how do I fix @Glenn?!?


----------



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

Couple more pics @Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Probably going to need welding unless you rivet it (but thats unsightly)

We have some members who repair and rebuild who have probably come acorss this scenario before


----------



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

Ah was worried you would say that, welding is not among my list of skills


----------



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

The steam knob also catches on the sides as it turn where it's obviously not all as it should be!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Something has broken the spot welds which hold the boiler/ brew head support panel to the side panel (very heavy drop ? ) As it is stainless steel it is not quite so simple to weld and would probably require all internals removing and will probably leave a discoloured mark on the outside.

With thorough cleaning it might be possible to use a industrial adhesive to bond the two components .

Mark =gagiamanulserve may have a spare case ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Katielou said:


> The steam knob also catches on the sides as it turn where it's obviously not all as it should be!


That will be because the boiler components are out of line because of dropped panel.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Personally, if it all works ok, i would push it back where it should be, drill it and secure with a couple of 3mm pot rivetts in the side panel. If youre anywhere near me i have the tools and would help you out.


----------



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks @Robbo that's a kind offer but unfortunately I'm in Essex. The casing around the group head actually had a bend which was bringing it down a bit so I've given it a few taps with a hammer and it's helped quite a lot. Not perfect but liveable for now. Things like this and the steam knob not turning smoothly will bug me though so I think I'll have to give it some more thought to what could be done. I recently acquired a mdf grinder cheaply too and the lever was broke. I was doing it manually by taking the cover off and turning but have just ordered the parts required as I like things to be right!


----------



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

So I've managed to secure the part that sits around the group head to the casing so that's now sitting level but the actual part where the portafilter inserts still isn't totally level and when the espresso comes out it comes from the side that's lower first and the other side takes a couple of seconds to catch up. Am I right in thinking this is going to adversely affect my coffee? Can the centre part be removed in an attempt to put it back in more level? I can add some more pictures if necessary? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Pictures would help but unless the plate that the boiler / brew head attach to are in correct position then the brew head will not be level. If there is a buckle in the metal where the boiler brew head sit this will also throw it out of level and cause the pour to migrate to one side. (you will not get even extraction )


----------



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes it is a buckle so what I've tried now is the pack the space inside between the plate and the group head where it screws in to make it as level as possible, hopefully this may improve the shot. At the moment they are quite sour even on a slow extraction. Not ideal, I'm going to keep as eye out for another classic.


----------

